# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Oceanos

## REEGE

Espero que muchos de nosotros, amantes del Agua, asistamos al estreno de una pelí que marcará aún más nuestra pasión por la naturaleza y nuestros mares...

http://www.quo.es/ciencia/naturaleza...os_la_pelicula

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Espero que muchos de nosotros, amantes del Agua, asistamos al estreno de una pelí que marcará aún más nuestra pasión por la naturaleza y nuestros mares...
> 
> http://www.quo.es/ciencia/naturaleza...os_la_pelicula


Muchas gracias por la información. No sabía nada, pero desde luego que estaré esperando al estreno.

La película tiene que ser la leche, habrá que ir a algún cine a ver si la habrá en 3D. En 3D sería ya la ... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo.

----------


## santy

Pues habrá que verla, porque tiene muy buena pinta, y las imágenes son espectaculares, y como dice F. Lázaro, en 3D ya sería la o.... :Cool: 
Un saludo y gracias por la información.

----------


## ben-amar

> Espero que muchos de nosotros, amantes del Agua, asistamos al estreno de una pelí que marcará aún más nuestra pasión por la naturaleza y nuestros mares...
> 
> http://www.quo.es/ciencia/naturaleza...os_la_pelicula


Gracias por la información, fijo que no me la pierdo; ni mi peque.
Y en cuanto pueda, en dvd. eso tiene que ser para verla unas pocas veces.

----------


## FEDE

Por las imagenes que he visto, la pelicula debe ser preciosa, gracias Reege  :Wink: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## maria fresnedas

Espero que mañana que es el estreno, Reege, me lleve al cine a verla...
Las imágenes son sensacionales y parece que veremos muchos animales de los que habitan en nuestros mares con imágenes nunca vistas.
Prepara las entradas YYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Ah, no penseis que tengo comisión con los productores de ésta pelí, es que llevo todo el día viéndola anunciar, en las diferentes cadenas y en páginas de internet... y sé que tiene que ser alucinante poder verla en cine!!! Me voy a hartar de agua por enésima vez...

----------


## perdiguera

Por favor ¿se podría cambiar el título del hilo y llamarle océanos?
Creo que sería lo más correcto.

----------


## pevema

Hola Perdiguera, esta es una falta típica debido a que la pronunciamos mal (oceános) y por eso la escribimos mal. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un saludo

----------


## maria fresnedas

Ahora mismo, llegamos a casa, después de ver OCÉANOS, majestuoso, impresionantes imágenes del mundo marino, de sus animales, de su forma de vida, de como la mano del hombre va actuando y deteriorándolo, de la forma de sobrevivir de la fauna de nuestros mares, de los débiles y los más fuertes, del futuro, del presente...Os la recomiendo a todos...
Otra cosa que quería decir en el Foro, es que no entiendo que en un Estreno, en una ciudad de 90.000 habitantes, ocupemos algo más de 30 butacas!!!
Es el claro reflejo de nuestra sociedad, lo que verdaderamente nos importa el Medio Ambiente... NADA!!! La gente prefiere ver "que se mueran los feos" o "alicia en el país de las maravillas" por citar un ejemplo, a ver una Obra de Arte, que te enseña algunos de los valores de la vida. Una pena...
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

> Ahora mismo, llegamos a casa, después de ver OCÉANOS, majestuoso, impresionantes imágenes del mundo marino, de sus animales, de su forma de vida, de como la mano del hombre va actuando y deteriorándolo, de la forma de sobrevivir de la fauna de nuestros mares, de los débiles y los más fuertes, del futuro, del presente...Os la recomiendo a todos...
> Otra cosa que quería decir en el Foro, es que no entiendo que en un Estreno, en una ciudad de 90.000 habitantes, ocupemos algo más de 30 butacas!!!
> Es el claro reflejo de nuestra sociedad, lo que verdaderamente nos importa el Medio Ambiente... NADA!!! La gente prefiere ver "que se mueran los feos" o "alicia en el país de las maravillas" por citar un ejemplo, a ver una Obra de Arte, que te enseña algunos de los valores de la vida. Una pena...
> Un saludo a todos.


Hola Maria, toalmente de acuerdo contigo, hoy la he visto junto con mi mujer y mi hijo y es preciosa, en cuanto a la sala en la que la he visto en Sevilla, habriamos unas 15 personas  :Frown: 

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## nando

Hola amigos, hoy he visto esta pelicula y es un documento de primera que debe de sensibilizarnos sobre nuestro mundo tan descuidado y agredido de paso doy otra recomendación que veaís otra peli o documental 
titulo:
proyecto
HOME

----------


## aberroncho

> Espero que muchos de nosotros, amantes del Agua, asistamos al estreno de una pelí que marcará aún más nuestra pasión por la naturaleza y nuestros mares...
> 
> http://www.quo.es/ciencia/naturaleza...os_la_pelicula


Para el que no pudo ver en el cine esta peli-documental, decirle que en este momento y a partir de las 22:00 la están poniendo en Canal + 1. En Canal + (+30) comienza en este preciso momento.

----------


## nando

Hola a todos os queria recomendar un documental sobre la matanza de defines en Japon, *espeluznante¡¡¡* :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

The cove

http://www.taringa.net/posts/offtopi...-delfines.html

----------


## ben-amar

Nando, ¿como se te ocurre recomendar una asi? Habra gente que no ha visto nada parecido y que deberia enterarse pero yono pienso verlo.
Con lo de la matanza de focas que de vez en cuando han puesto en las noticias ya me imagino lo de los delfines.  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Decirte que gracias al enlace de Nando o a las imágenes esas de las matanzas de focas que a veces nos pone TV, algunos abren los ojos y el corazón a la naturaleza y a los animales, por lo que se logran más cosas, que vetando las realidades que hace el hombre y que hay que denunciar...
Un saludo.

----------


## nando

> Nando, ¿como se te ocurre recomendar una asi? Habra gente que no ha visto nada parecido y que deberia enterarse pero yono pienso verlo.
> Con lo de la matanza de focas que de vez en cuando han puesto en las noticias ya me imagino lo de los delfines.


que no hombre que no, que lo teneís que ver para saber por que se ha hecho el documental y *quien lo ha hecho y porque*
esta para descargarlo en hd zone y en vagos

----------

